# Tom cat



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

It's been a busy month from swan hunting to Montana deer hunting to my cougar hunt and I was lucky enough to harvest this beautiful Tom yesterday.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!

How 'bout a story; don't leave out a thing.

.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Well we started running the track early in the morning and just about an hour later we could hear the dogs had something bayed up. And it was only like 200 yards up the mountain! So in my head I'm thinking man this isn't going to be to bad after all. So we get to the tree the dogs are under and no cat... So we walked around and finally picked the track up again and the dogs were off and running after a while they were at the top of the mountain by the ledges and cliffs so we made our way closer and turned the rest of the dogs lose. We could see that he was tree'ed in a small tree on the edge of a small cliff! It would have made a BAD A picture we got about 50 yards from the dogs when he jumped again... We followed him for about 200 more yards and finally had him held up good. Now I forgot to mention that one of the guys with some of the dogs has a tag and I was told that he had first dibs if he wanted the cat, which was perfectly fine by me and they said I could still tag along if I wanted to come and if it was something he didn't want I could have if I wanted it. So we get up there and I'm not even expecting to shoot I was just along for the fun of it. The guy looks at it for a minute then looks at me and says "he's yours if you want him, I'm going to pass on this one" so now I'm the one doing the shooting! I wasn't going to pass him up and I ended up shooting him twice with my bow and it was all pretty much over besides the long hike out! I had a great group of guys help me out and I loved every minute of it!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very Nice Tom, good job.
It's good to get them early in the season, before the snow gets too deep.
I miss chasing them.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Look at the paws on that thing! Nice job.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice cat!


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice job, that's a great looking cat.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice work! That's awesome the guy passed on it for you


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Cat! Congrats!


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Great looking cat! Don't know what the other guy was thinking but it worked out for you!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

pretty cool. I just want to go on a chase sometime.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone, the other guy ended up with a great cat as well this last month.


----------

